# Woodcraft's WoodRiver Mobile Base Kit



## Albert

Good review thanks. I've been considering a MB for my bandsaw also, does the bandsaw seem secure when in use on this base or does it have more wobble?

Thanks,


----------



## rodneyh

I've got the same base, but mine was labeled Peachtree Woodworking and I bought it through Amazon. http://www.ptreeusa.com/tool_base.htm

I love mine, and prefer it by far to the 2 Delta mobile bases I have. Those are the type that you have to use 2×2 mat'l between the corners.

It looks identical to the picture on your box, and (from what I can see) your actual base. Funny thing is, mine raises the tool (table saw in this case) by stepping down on the OUTSIDE portion, and this feels quite natural.


----------



## glassyeyes

*Paul*, it seems quite secure when I'm not moving it. (I picked and marked a spot on the garage floor and adjusted the feet on the rolling base for that spot.) When moving it, I push on the saw base near the motor. I allowed a little greater dimension at the rear, since you don't work at the back of the saw, and that's the direction you feed your work. (t's a resaw-style saw, and is fairly top-heavy.)

*Rodneyh*, I have one of the old Deltas-same opinion! The intermediate, four-corner design worked quite well for a small jointer and also a bandsaw. I sold them with the tools-should've kept them, I guess.

The pivot bolts have retaining rings-maybe I'll swap them around and see what happens. Can't hurt!


----------



## Jeff28078

This is similar if not identical to one sold by Rockler. I used to have most of my large tools mounted on them. They can hold a lot of weight. However, because only the front wheel is swivel the range of motiion is limited. If you want to manipulate your tool into a tight space it migfht take a lot of back and forth. Eventually I replaced all of them with my own design with four locking swivel wheels.


----------



## thiel

I have a few of these bases and love them (won't buy any others). That level position seems like a mistake to me… makes no sense and would be a dramatic difference from their time tested design. Return it I think!


----------



## Ken90712

Good info thx!


----------



## Twigger

I bought one of the "original" version of this mobile base two years ago from Woodworker.com and gave it 5 stars. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1382
That version was made exclusively for use with 3/4" plywood, and it worked great with my Jet Proshop table saw.

Last weekend I bought the Wood River version for my open based router, and used 3/4" plywood. After assembling it, and only after mounting the router, I found out that the provided bolts extend below the hardware of the two fixed-wheel corners the same amount as the clearance provided by the wheels. So the bolts on those two corners scrape the floor! Something tells me that the whole assembly is less robust than the original and is subject to flexing.

I suppose I could remove the router, and grind off the excess length of bolts on those two corners. It would not be a problem if using thicker than 3/4" plywood. But who wants to do that when 3/4" is stated in the product literature. So this version gets 4 stars from me just for the hastle, even if it's just based on length of bolts provided.

I've rationalized not going through the hastle of removing the router and griding the bolts as follows: The bolts only scrape and make moving more difficult; they don't dig in and make it impossible. So this way it will be even more stable when I go to routing. 

*Glassyeyes*, the foot pedals seem to be working correctly.


----------



## glassyeyes

UPDATE: I TOOK APART THE FOOT LEVER ON ONE SIDE; IT APPEARS TO BE ASSEMBLED CORRECTLY. I bolted a crosspiece to the two levers and added a vertical handle; it works well enough, though I still think the design change is less efficient (it is awkward stepping on the inside, close to the saw base, to raise the tool).

I'm really puzzled.


----------



## 58j35bonanza

I read your review the other day and after I got thinking, Dewalt's 735 planer stand has the part that you push down on to raise the stand on the inside of the stand and thought this might be helpful to you, and then I realized that yours isn't open on the bottom and a piece of plywood is there.


----------



## glassyeyes

My Grizzly jointer has a built-in base, and the foot lever points out like the older roll-arounds do. A crosspiece and vertical handle fixed things up nicely.


----------

